# Stihl Advance X-vent Helmet system



## dstrick (Mar 26, 2019)

Has anyone tried this one on? It fits my head well.

I use a Petzl Vertex Vent at work but no extras. Bump protection on catwalks and boiler houses. I don’t like the 3m mesh visor and Petzl isn’t releasing the Vizer Mesh until June.

I may buy the Stihl advance x-vent soon.

Admin please help if not the best forum for this topic.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 27, 2019)

may wan't to try the arborist 101 forum or pro arborist, granted most of the knowledgeable guys from over there wander around over here

Personally I've never tried either, but if its comfortable thats half the fight


----------



## catbuster (Mar 28, 2019)

What I think you’ll find is that most of us here will be wearing some sort of hard hat, usually with a full brim. Most of us don’t do much climbing so I don’t really know if we would be the most knowledgable group to ask. 

Personally, I like my hard hat even when I climb. Be it a Fibre-Metal P1 or an MSA Skullgard. A lot of other people who frequent this board use a tin hat or a Bullard wildland helmet. The Bullard hats & suspensions may very well be the most comfortable on the market, but well, the plastic shell has a pretty short lifespan if you go by the manufavturer’s recommendation.


----------



## dstrick (Mar 28, 2019)

Ok, I have this Advance X-vent now. It’s fairly comfortable and light. Two things jump out at me. The light transmissibility of the mesh is noticeably higher than comparable meshes. The field of vision looking up, even with the little duckbill added, is not obstructed. Un-impeded vision, particularly upward. Quality engineering. So for a groundwork helmet, that’s a high mark.


----------



## newforest (Apr 15, 2019)

This replaces/updates/upgrades the Pro-Mark Helmet?

I have one of those and I like it - but I like my Husqvarna "Technical" Helmet even more - it has the best visor I have ever had, and the easy to use built-in neck shader is also quite nice. But I have had a lot of trouble with that $130 hard-hat as the ear muffs won't stay on it very well. I bought a replacement pair of muffs - same problem. The little piece of plastic they snap into was probably made too cheaply and the Husqy QA rep was wined and dined too well to notice the low tolerance of the delivered parts. Yet Husqy doesn't put this fifty cent plastic part in their parts database and the whole $130 hard-hat is useless. My dealer will replace it - when he can get one. Husqy has some mysterious problem with this wunder-nifty new hardhat and I wish they would get things together on it.

So I had to hunt down a Pro-Mark - hard to do, the old-fashioned way, in-person, at a shop. "Nobody buys those." I imagine this one will be likely best ordered directly, as well. ?


----------

